# إعراب: لا تفوِّت الفرصة



## علي النجم

ما إعراب " لا تفوِّت الفرصة " ولِمَ لمْ تحذف حرف العلة أم لكونها فعل تضعيف لا يُطبق عليها قاعدة حذف حرف العلة.


----------



## Mahaodeh

لم يُحذف حرف العلة لأنه مضعّف كما قلت


----------

